# Hi



## firewalker (Sep 1, 2011)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone here. I am 48yrs old and have a 12yr old son that has type1. He was diagnosed around 4 years ago and to be honest is having a bad time dealing with it on an emotional level but then again so am I!

Hope to get to know you all real soon


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Firewalker
Sorry that you're having a tough time right now. I'm mum to a 14 yr old boy with T1 and do sympathise.
Does your son have access to other diabetics who understand what it's like? A friend of our family is T1 and met up with us one evening to give my son a bit of support. Friend talked about how he had hit the wall around age 16 (dx at 10). Just really fed up with the whole thing and stopped caring about his control. It lasted about a year but then he got really fed up with feeling awful all the time and focused on good control again. Now he's 22, at university and much happier. He says all the testing is a pain but it's the only way to keep his numbers good and it allows him to enjoy all the things being at uni has to offer. So I suppose his message was that D sucks, but it sucks even more if it gets in the way of everything else, so he's not going to let it. 
My son found him inspiring and since then he's been quite focused on keeping things steady. But he's only been diagnosed since March, so it's early days. 
Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you here. Everyone is so nice and supportive - there are lots of good resources for young people on the net too so maybe your son could find some help that way.
Best wishes
Catherine


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 1, 2011)

What regime is he on by the way? William is on MDI (Lantus and Novorapid) and it does enable him to take control as he can eat what he wants and when he wants within reason.


----------



## firewalker (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Willsmum

Thanks for your reply. Kurtis is on Levemir and Novarapid (carb counting) so can have a little more freedom with his eating. He does not really have any contact with other diabetics. He is generally quite a solitary person, he does mix well and have lots of friends but prefers his own company.


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 1, 2011)

My boy is quite happy with his own company too ... if he feels bad it takes him a long time to confide. 
Is Kurtis having particular problems right now?


----------



## firewalker (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like Kurtis.

yeah we are seeing a counsellor at present and it seems like he is suffering from depression. This is having a knock on effect with his school attendance, school are being very heavy handed and unfair about it resulting in even more pressure on him. Feels like we are drowning a little at the moment


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi firewalker , welcome to the forum i was diagonised 30 years ago when i was 10, it is a lot to take on when you are a teenager as you are going through puberty as well , diabetes and hormones quite a mix .Hopefully you will get lots of advice on here which will help you and son


----------



## firewalker (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Jennywren

Thanks for that. Feel like I could do with some friendly advice at the moment


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome from me.............

If you want to talk about your feelings and your son, this is the best place to do it............

I suppose it must be hard going into your teenage years with the condition, I was 15 when diagnosed, but I thought i was all grown up by then.........


----------



## firewalker (Sep 1, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Welcome from me.............
> 
> If you want to talk about your feelings and your son, this is the best place to do it............
> 
> I suppose it must be hard going into your teenage years with the condition, I was 15 when diagnosed, but I thought i was all grown up by then.........



Don't all 15yr olds?! 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

Sorry to hear your son is having a difficult time with it all, hopefully the counselling will be of some help. Shame the school aren't being more supportive  I can't offer any advice as not quite there yet with my little one, but I hope you can all get the support you need, tc.


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 1, 2011)

It is a great pity that the school are not providing the help you need. I expect your son must be feeling blue about going back next week 
I wonder if you've come across an organisation called Young Minds? It's got lots of info about young people's mental health issues, including depression:
www.youngminds.org.uk
There's a parents' online forum and they also run a parents help line which goes a bit further than counselling. I used it myself when William was a little boy and finding life hard when we moved house and had a new baby all at the same time. It was a bit much for him and his behaviour/emotional state was difficult to cope with! They gave me some strategies that really helped at the time. I used the free consultation they offer with a professional - I seem to remember there were two or three calls a few weeks apart where we discussed how things were going and what we could try next. Might be worth a go.
Best wishes
Catherine


----------



## CarolK (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Firewalker,
My son is now 22, but was diagnosed at 13, so have been through some difficult times. I had huge problems coming to terms with things emotionally, but I must say that this forum was and is a great help, certainly turned things around for me in coping with everything. You will get some great advice and people to talk to.
Carol


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Firewalker


----------



## GodivaGirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Firewalker, welcome to the forum, so sorry to hear that your Son is having such a tough time, you will finds lots of help and support here 

~Val~


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 1, 2011)

Good luck with your son & look after yourself. I can say every bod on site is wishing you all the best & would love to help !


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Firewalker and welcome to the forums. I'm sorry to hear that your son is going through a difficult time. I've raised 3 children and know full well that the teeanage years are bad enough without the dreaded D being thrown into the equation. You will get lots of help and support on here from wonderful parents who have been in your situation as well as some inspirational young people who have been where your son is now. Keep in touch and I hope things improve soon. XXXXXX


----------



## AileenCJ (Sep 2, 2011)

firewalker said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone here. I am 48yrs old and have a 12yr old son that has type1. He was diagnosed around 4 years ago and to be honest is having a bad time dealing with it on an emotional level but then again so am I!
> 
> Hope to get to know you all real soon



Just wanted to say Hi aswell, only just been properly diagnosised in the last couple of months


----------



## Mark T (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forums firewalker


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Firewalker. Welcome. 

Firstly, I don't want to suggest anything is wrong bu just a couple of observations. I was diagnosed at 13 and am now 46 (with a grown up daughter), so I can empathise to some degree.

Your son's reaction to diabetes may be influenced by your own. If you find it hard to come to terms with, so does your son. You've done the best thing you can by joining the forum. Hopefully, you will see how many people manage their diabetes in so many different ways to suit their own situation. 

Ive no idea how the counselling works, but are you getting any help from it too ? 
I know many parents struggle with guilt, over-protection, etc and it may that he needs to feel more in control of it himself and feel confident doing that.

I'm sure he'll find his confidence with it very soon and will adapt it to his own lifestyle needs (and in turn, you'll be able to relax about it!).

Rob


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## firewalker (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi everyone
many thanks for your welcomes and support. 
Robster65 thank you also. I agree completely with what you say about Kurtis being influenced by my behaviour. It is for that reason that I never let him know how this affects me. He looks after his own care with a little help from me and has done so since just after diagnosis. We put a positive spin on anything that is happening and explain how it will benefit him in the long run.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 2, 2011)

firewalker said:


> Hi everyone
> many thanks for your welcomes and support.
> Robster65 thank you also. I agree completely with what you say about Kurtis being influenced by my behaviour. It is for that reason that I never let him know how this affects me. He looks after his own care with a little help from me and has done so since just after diagnosis. We put a positive spin on anything that is happening and explain how it will benefit him in the long run.


 
That sounds like a brilliant way of facing things.

The potential consequences of every decision made can feel overwhelming at times. I'm sure he'll come through fine and will be chilled out by it all in a few years time.

Rob


----------



## shiv (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi firewalker 

I'm 23, diagnosed when I was 2.

I know of a family in Mansfield, the son is 13 and has had type 1 for several years. He is really proactive with raising funds for JDRF and raising awareness of type 1 - he might be a good person for your son to get in touch with.

They organise a Walk to Cure in Nottingham which is taking place on Oct 2 this year, if you look at the bottom of this page you can see the details:

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/walk/landing...tionTitle=Volunteer+organised+Walks#Mansfield


----------

